

Ask HN: What do you expect from a website of an open source project? - andyvdh

Besides general webdesign best practices:
- What do you expect from a website of an open source project? 
- What do you consider great examples of websites from open source projects?
======
a3n
Chapter 1, Page 1, 1st paragraph, 1st sentence: WTF does this thing _do_.

~~~
monknomo
With either a picture or a single line of code that sums up what it does right
after that

------
lovelearning
Explain succinctly what problem(s) it solves.

------
Blackthorn
A lot of people won't talk about it but never underestimate the impact of a
good logo.

------
db48x
An obvious link to the source-code repository.

